# Animal attacks



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone have any personal stories and/or know of any stories were a CCW was used against an attacking animal? Would you try to stop, say a large dog while he was running at you or after he was already biting you? Do you think your pick of ammo would work effectively to drop a rabid animal given the right shot placement? Just curious after taking my dog to the park today, I was thinking about how I would stop the big rotweiler there if it turned crazy all of a sudden. I've been thinking a lot, about more and more of situations like this and others these days, maybe I'm just being more cautious since I have a newborn now.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sure I've got one coming. I go out for walks in the evening and there is a coyote I see nightly. He hasn't come at me, but he keeps getting closer.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This is where all your practice pays off. When your put under preasure and you don't expect it. Hold your ground and shoot straight. Don't worry about lateral moves as they can move faster than you. I tell you this much it's just like being in a real life shoot out.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Was 8 or 9 yrs ago but I hd to use mine against an animal. The horses started acting spooked and such so we went over to see. there was a mangy looking racoon in with them. Being mid-day and the behavior, it was a good sign the **** was rabid. The dog got between the girls and the **** while they got the horses out. I got my SP101 and approached the ****. it bee-lined towards me and at about 15-20 feet stopped sat up on it's haunches and growled atme. First shot hit it center mass and it fell backwards. The darn thing sat back up and hissed at me again and started coming at me. Put couple more shots into it and it ceased movement. These were federal 125gr Hi-Shoks so it shows that on adrenaline and whatever the rabies does to the animal, they can be a tough little critter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to run and now I'm too old and fat so I walk 4 miles a day. Over the years I have had numerous encounters with dogs of varying temperment and found that when needed pepper spray has always worked (When it worked as I have had times when the sprayer wouldn't function-gulp). The latest was this spring when a new home owners dogs were running loose and charged me on the other side of the street. The biggest dog headed for me and had his eyes focused on my leg. I hit him with the pepper spray at about 4 ft and he swerved and turned back toward me and I hit him again. He had enough and the second one came running at me I hit him once and he turned an went back. I believed the first dog would have bitten me and by the time the second one came around I was PO'ed and sprayed him as well even though I doubt he would have bitten me. The home owner got an attitude started hollering at me that I didn't wait to see what they would do and what good dogs they were ya ya ya. I have a few choice words for him and when I got home I called the police and filed a complaint. He put up an electronic fence and the problem hasn't reoccured. If he would have taken a different approach I probably would have given them another chance and not called the police but with his arrogrant attitude I figured why should I be the only one po'ed.

Before I used my CCW I would use pepper spray on a dog. If you blow away old rover in the park you could be in for some serious legal problems.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I've had to shoot a bad raccoon too. I had an AR 7 with me at the time. It would have been more accurate to just beat the thing to death with the gun but I did manage to kill it with a couple .22.

I had to defend my daughter and myself from a rotwiller while walking. I only had my daughter bicycle at the time. Luckily it got bored and went home. I lived in Iowa at the time so I did not have a CCW permit.

If I should get charged now I will shot it before it bites me. For some reason, I don't like to get bit. Of course that doesn't stop the little ankle bitters that get me once in a while at work (service plumber).:smt076


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*nightmare*

What a nightmare this could be. 
I have chased 'game' at night through the hills and dales without being smart enough to realize the danger. Most of the time [90%] haven't carried anything but a pocket knife. The Lord looks after drunks and fools: I don't drink so I must fit into another category.:smt083 I could tell tall tails about the Eastern NC pocosin bays; 8 yrs.old son, and a bear walking by.
Me with a little pocket knife:smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I'm sure I've got one coming. I go out for walks in the evening and there is a coyote I see nightly. He hasn't come at me, but he keeps getting closer.


I'd really question if this is a coyote. They're a very rare sighting in western NC where I am, and I never heard of one near Raleigh during my four years there. However, if it is a coyote and it comes close after seeing you, I'd be afraid it was rabid. Watch out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Some time ago a mailman had a problem dog on his route. I don't remember where. He brought a .22 pistol to work and when he got out to that stop, he shot the dog. :smt022 It was fenced in. After he got done for the day,he went back and offered to bury it. He got fired!


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

the dog was fenced in and he shot it?, he should have gotten more than just fired,what a stupid spaz..\"doggy:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*coyote*

Snowman: Sir; I'm not sure what the "SuckLead" is seeing; but NC from the mountains to the Sea are with 'coyote's'; given some of the 'SuckLead's' postings; she says 'coyote'; coyote it is. 
We have chased them with 'foxhound's' we have laid awake in the fields listening to them sing that woe-ful song.
It'll make the hair stand up; chill bumps dimple. What a sweet sound.
Have plans to 'ground hunt' in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Snowman said:


> I'd really question if this is a coyote. They're a very rare sighting in western NC where I am, and I never heard of one near Raleigh during my four years there. However, if it is a coyote and it comes close after seeing you, I'd be afraid it was rabid. Watch out.


Oh no, we have a known coyote problem in this area. They usually end up as roadkill, but we do have them. I'm not sure if it is the same coyote, but only two weeks ago the neighborhood was going crazy because one was running up and down the sides of people's homes, no doubt looking for their dogs.

We do occassionally hear howling in the distance, too. Could be them or someone's dog. Not sure.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

neophyte said:


> Snowman: Sir; I'm not sure what the "SuckLead" is seeing; but NC from the mountains to the Sea are with 'coyote's'; given some of the 'SuckLead's' postings; she says 'coyote'; coyote it is.
> We have chased them with 'foxhound's' we have laid awake in the fields listening to them sing that woe-ful song.
> It'll make the hair stand up; chill bumps dimple. What a sweet sound.
> Have plans to 'ground hunt' in the next couple of weeks.


No doubt they're around, or that SuckLead knows what a coyote is and what they look like. My point was that _sightings_ are rare (at least in my area), 'cause they're so smart. Good luck hunting; thin those things out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> the dog was fenced in and he shot it?, he should have gotten more than just fired,what a stupid spaz..\"doggy:


I agree. It was manyyyyy yrs. ago and I don't remember the particulars.
Kinda funny though. (for me) I'm a retired mailman. I could tell a few goodn's.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I'm sure I've got one coming. I go out for walks in the evening and there is a coyote I see nightly. He hasn't come at me, but he keeps getting closer.


You might want to get "The Judge". Taurus's Judge looks like the ideal weapon for a dog/coyote problem. They are not bad for people problems either. Especialy if you are walking in relatively dense residential areas. .410 shot shells will do the job up close while not endangering your neighbors with sidewalk ricochets.

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Snowman said:


> No doubt they're around, or that SuckLead knows what a coyote is and what they look like. My point was that _sightings_ are rare (at least in my area), 'cause they're so smart. Good luck hunting; thin those things out.


They are smart critters but I did see one in my area here in Northwestern Montana.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> You might want to get "The Judge". Taurus's Judge looks like the ideal weapon for a dog/coyote problem. They are not bad for people problems either. Especialy if you are walking in relatively dense residential areas. .410 shot shells will do the job up close while not endangering your neighbors with sidewalk ricochets.
> 
> :smt1099


I considered it. Maybe after I finally bring home my Glock 21SF. But I need to do some more research as I am pretty leary of Taurus and don't trust the company if I have to send the gun back for repairs.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I considered it. Maybe after I finally bring home my Glock 21SF. But I need to do some more research as I am pretty leary of Taurus and don't trust the company if I have to send the gun back for repairs.


I bought my first Taurus, a model 605 .357 snubby, a couple of months back with some concern it might not be the quality desired. I was delightfully surprised when it arrived. I would buy another Taurus.

Watch out for the Yoties in any case. They can get onry once accustomed to people.

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*coyote*

Snowman: Sir; thats why I enjoy chasing them. Them critters can scoot, blend, move, and just make a fool out of an old Ruger SBH with me behind the trigger:smt023 Bambi;is like shooting fish in an aquarium by comparison.
I don't know which is better: the sighting or the music in the night.
Makes my hair stand on end. I truly enjoy


----------

